# What kind of pleco....



## CaseyV (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm leaning towards just a common pleco but I wanted some opinions from you guys.




























Thanks!


----------



## pikayooperdave (Jul 10, 2009)

Looks like a common pleco to me, though his reticulations are more attractive than most specimens. Nice!


----------



## CaseyV (Jan 2, 2010)

yes.... his reticulations :-? .... why thankyou :lol: :lol:


----------



## firenzena (Nov 29, 2009)

Yep, looks like a typical L001, L022

http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/sp ... ies_id=177


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Looks more like one of the sailfins than one of the commons, genus _Pterygoplichthys_ like *firenzena* suggested ...


----------



## CaseyV (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks guys 

I love it how the top dog in my tank wont dare go near him because he's almost triple his size  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

L001


----------



## Electrophyste (Aug 5, 2009)

I agree with dwarfpike but im leaning more towards a marbled.
Pterygoplichthys joselimaianus


----------



## a7oneal (Dec 30, 2004)

I agree also!


----------



## matthew1884 (Jul 24, 2009)

calico bristle nose I have 3 and my 2 females look just like this one.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Pterygoplichthys joselimaianus is probably right. They are bred for the hobby and are available for a low price.

Not sure why the "Sailfin" don't become more common than the "common" Pleco, they are usually more attractive and they have learned how to breed them in ponds.


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

matthew1884 said:


> calico bristle nose I have 3 and my 2 females look just like this one.


Definately not an Ancistrus.


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

Yes he is an L001/L022 real name is Pterygoplichthys Joselimaianus He grows about 12". He loves lettuce,peas,frozen spinach.prawns,zucchini,cucumber.


----------

